# Post your desktop ^___^



## Conspiracy

I love looking at people's desktops :tongue: Here's mine ^____^










Christmas


----------



## snowbell

Simple, but I like it .


----------



## Alles_Paletti

Exciting, eh . 

I almost never see my desktop though. This is on a calm day:


----------



## snowbell

Alles_Paletti said:


> View attachment 88090
> 
> 
> Exciting, eh .
> 
> I almost never see my desktop though. This is on a calm day:
> 
> View attachment 88091


Hahaha how much ram do you have?


----------



## Death Persuades




----------



## GoosePeelings

Well, why not? 

Zetsuen no Tempest is a great anime.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

My baby. Sike, I wish


----------



## sehvral

Do I win the award for most boring desktop? Left half is my primary monitor, right half is the second one. I only see the background for about two seconds after a reboot before the autolaunched apps start up, so I never bothered to set one


----------



## PJay

- shelter - by Owlivia in deviantART


----------



## Conspiracy

Got bored of the one I posted yesterday. I change mine like once a week 










Lilo and Stitch <3


----------



## Agent 86

No, it's not the Tesseract from the Avengers


----------



## Conspiracy

Where do you guys normally get your backgrounds from? I tend to use Wallbase


----------



## Wonszu

I prefere vectors on my wallpaper but it's winter right now and I need some green and sun to watch.


----------



## Bear987

Just replaced my christmassy one for a starry one... (I am still on XP, just like @Wonszu)


----------



## Hypaspist

Still looking for a clean minimalist icon to replace the little icon I have at the moment for my folder collection. I hate having an icon-filled desktop on my home laptop and the default windows ones are an eye sore.


----------



## Spanks




----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby




----------



## SuperDevastation

How do you get a picture of a desktop?


----------



## Conspiracy

SuperDevastation said:


> How do you get a picture of a desktop?


If you're using Windows






If you're using a Mac






Then upload it to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting or whatever and copy and paste the "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards" on to your reply 

I've changed mine again 










SANTA


----------



## SuperDevastation

Conspiracy said:


> If you're using Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're using a Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then upload it to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting or whatever and copy and paste the "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards" on to your reply
> 
> I've changed mine again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SANTA


Something isn't right, I did exactly what the person in the windows video showed and said and nothing's happening.


----------



## Akuma




----------



## amuklewicz

Hello there. This is 1992 Lithuanian Olympic Basketball Team. "The Other Dream Team." Grateful Dead.
This is one of hundreds background desktop photo things, switching out every 5 minutes, 'cause I hate monotony.


----------



## Conspiracy

Changed mine again


----------



## phonethesun

:3


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

I used to have it set up to change every two hours (ya know - to keep things excitin') but that ended up driving my battery into an early existential suicide.

http://imgur.com/AKcsOdl


----------



## Akuma

Slightly altered U7imate VS. Kind of proud of it since I've spent 2 hours fixing .dll's which messed with IE files.

Trivia: A ton of applications (like Skype and Google Drive) use IE's API. Breaking those means breaking them.


----------



## thejock




----------



## Lilyanith

:< At least my icons are organized. *whines*


----------



## Akuma

Lilyanith said:


> View attachment 89121
> 
> 
> 
> :< At least my icons are organized. *whines*


I've seen far worse Icon Clutter. Yours is sleek compared to them. Believe that.


----------



## SoulScream

(Full size: http://i.imgur.com/RqN3Q3h.jpg)


----------



## Akuma

For Post #100, I introduce Placebo Aqua. Been hell of a work fixing the Icon pack.


----------



## Cheveyo

My current background:
















SuperDevastation said:


> Something isn't right, I did exactly what the person in the windows video showed and said and nothing's happening.



Press the "PrntScrn" button. Open paint. Press Ctrl+V.
Save image. Upload to image sharing site. I use: imgur: the simple image sharer

Imgur is great in that you can just drag the picture from wherever you saved it onto the page and it will upload it that way.

In fact, you can upload directly from the clip board.


Instead of opening paint, hit PrntScrn and go to imgur. Then press Ctrl+V. The upload window will pop up. All you have to do is click "Start Upload". Then click the image itself to go directly to it.

Then to link the image here, highlight the picture's web address and copy it. Then, here on the reply window, click the icon that looks like a picture with a tree in it and paste.

If you create an account on Imgur, all images you upload while signed in will automatically be saved to your account. So you don't have to go looking for them again.


----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## FX

sehvral said:


> Do I win the award for most boring desktop? Left half is my primary monitor, right half is the second one. I only see the background for about two seconds after a reboot before the autolaunched apps start up, so I never bothered to set one
> 
> View attachment 88119


I love you for using Linux.


----------



## FX

One of several of my computers. Fairly-typical Xfce.










I'll upload more after I wake up.


----------



## fattrezaihsan

I tend to put serenity tags on every stuff I have.


----------



## sinshred

Simple


----------



## FX

This is my default laptop's current setup. More Xfce, with Docky at the bottom.


----------



## Velleitie




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Before you wonder the art is by jcm2 (juan carlos The Raccoon) on deviantART


----------



## Twily and Vanilla

What if I told you this is Windows?


----------



## FX

Twily said:


> What if I told you this is Windows?


*examines the screenshot* If the USB device icon in the top right is anything to go by, I can believe that. On top of that, Photoshop isn't available for Linux. And there's no way in hell that's OS X. Windows, it is.


----------



## FX

Anyway, nothing has changed between my last desktop and my current one, except for the theme and wallpaper: 










Wallpaper source: http://www.cinemuck.com/2013/beautiful-sunset-wallpaper-3.html


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

I can't take a screenshot of my desktop, sorry. My fingers are refusing.


----------



## Twily and Vanilla

Foxical Paradox said:


> *examines the screenshot* If the USB device icon in the top right is anything to go by, I can believe that. On top of that, Photoshop isn't available for Linux. And there's no way in hell that's OS X. Windows, it is.


But why not a Linux distro with Tint2, for example


----------



## The Empyrean




----------



## FX

Twily said:


> But why not a Linux distro with Tint2, for example


That would have been my other guess. Well, Steam and uTorrent aren't all that common on Linux, either. Furthermore, I do believe that the browser icon on your toolbar is that of Pale Moon, which is a Windows browser. If you were running Linux, I find it plausible that you might run Photoshop by using a compatibility layer, such as WINE. However, I can't imagine why you would want to run Pale Moon (which I assume is your default web browser) in a compatibility layer, especially when its biggest selling point is how it's optimized for Windows. Therefore, I remain by my stance that your computer runs Windows.


----------



## Twily and Vanilla

Foxical Paradox said:


> That would have been my other guess. Well, Steam and uTorrent aren't all that common on Linux, either. Furthermore, I do believe that the browser icon on your toolbar is that of Pale Moon, which is a Windows browser. If you were running Linux, I find it plausible that you might run Photoshop by using a compatibility layer, such as WINE. However, I can't imagine why you would want to run Pale Moon (which I assume is your default web browser) in a compatibility layer, especially when its biggest selling point is how it's optimized for Windows. Therefore, I remain by my stance that your computer runs Windows.


Actually, the reverse. Steam is now native in Linux. SteamOS released as a linux distro, but that thing is too heavy.
I run CS5 on Wine, but that is on my Arch desktop 
And nice to see someone know that I am running Pale Moon 

I uses Windows 8.1 Pro on that picture, 64bit, and ofc, with Blackbox


----------



## FX

Twily said:


> Actually, the reverse. Steam is now native in Linux. SteamOS released as a linux distro, but that thing is too heavy.
> I run CS5 on Wine, but that is on my Arch desktop
> And nice to see someone know that I am running Pale Moon
> 
> I uses Windows 8.1 Pro on that picture, 64bit, and ofc, with Blackbox


Yes, I was aware that Steam is now native to Linux. I've installed it before. So you use Arch, huh? That's respectable indeed; I never had the patience to set it up properly. Nonetheless, it's fun to see that I was right about the screenshot being Windows. Blackbox on Windows, huh... interesting. I've used it on Linux, but never on Windows before.


----------



## ATLeow




----------



## Aryn2

I don't know how to screenshot on a Mac sooooooo that's the picture.


----------



## eclecticbill

I don't know why only a thumbnail is there; first time that has happened. Anyway, you can click on it to see it better. Desktop resolution is 5760x1080.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo




----------



## Donkey D Kong

I need to clean my desktop


----------



## android654

I've got a slideshow on my desktop.


































There was a theme at one point, but it's just about pretty things now.


----------



## Aquamarine

Using this as my wallpaper now.







​


----------



## Mammon




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Adam Stewart




----------



## Derange At 170

Not long ago it was dis...










Now it's dis.....


----------



## Loki Grim




----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## athenian200

This is Windows 8.1, and I love it. Hehe.


----------



## zazara

Hello ~


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

I will either have a solid color for a wallpaper or some other meaningless thing.



P.S. Adding pictures on PerC is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Necrox




----------



## iemanja

Yes, I'm a nerd. XD


----------



## EternalNocturne

iemanja said:


> View attachment 89985
> 
> Yes, I'm a nerd. XD



You're officially 10x cooler. 
I love Avatar.


----------



## iemanja

Undoubtedly said:


> You're officially 10x cooler.
> I love Avatar.


EEEK yaaaay!


----------



## snowbell

It's a slideshow - this is what it's set to now. 



ATLeow said:


>


You play The Sims 3 too haha. Which expansions do you have? How many hours have you played?


----------



## ATLeow

snowbell said:


> You play The Sims 3 too haha. Which expansions do you have? How many hours have you played?


Hi again! 

Expansions, I don't think I have any. It's been several months since I've played, I cycle in and out of games, so it's difficult to remember...I downloaded a lot of stuff though. No idea how many hours I've played...
Now that you mention it, I may go and legally obtain some expansions off the internet or something.


----------



## SamTheMediocre

I have an Okami theme. It's one of my all time favorite games


----------



## Conspiracy

Talking about The Sims 3, I can't wait for Sims 4 to be released  I've actually gotten a bit bored of Sims 3.


----------



## dreamsunwind




----------



## Paradox1987

Rather sparse, I admit. But I love my desktop that way.


----------



## LibertyPrime

I have to dual boot windows 7 with Debian due to me needing to use Lightroom & Photoshop+gaming ^^; hence the Debian wallpaper. I really like how solid it is.

I'm downloading Hawken in the background, yeah.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## Twily and Vanilla




----------



## FX

Same old, same old.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Trout




----------



## Kingdom Crusader




----------



## ninjamaster

I like art, music and games. What can I say? Haha. This is from a new game that just came out:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## AlphaOmega




----------



## Playful Proxy

Here be mine: 

* *


----------



## Death Persuades




----------



## TranceMan




----------



## Thomas60

Had this one this for a while (2 years), time for a change of style I think.


----------



## Glory

I'm redoing my background


----------



## TranceMan

trip said:


> I'm redoing my background


What DE/WM are you using?


----------



## Spanks

Some nice desktops out there.


----------



## So Long So Long

This is my current setup.


----------



## Who

I really like the texture on this one, but I'm not sure what to do with all the negative space up there at the top. I considered putting icons there but then the black line at the bottom looked kind of lonely.


----------



## FX

TranceMan said:


> * *





trip said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm redoing my background


Yes to Linux! Here's my CrunchBang/Debian testing hybrid setup (I like to call it D#b!an testing). Desktop is Openbox w/ Conky and tint2. =3


----------



## FX

Playful Proxy said:


> Let's get some Linux up in this joint!
> 
> * *


Arch Linux? Or just an Arch wallpaper?


----------



## FX

I'm also going to post my Windows desktop, since it's kind of an oddball:


----------



## Playful Proxy

Foxical Paradox said:


> Arch Linux? Or just an Arch wallpaper?


Eh, I'm a sham. I used to run Arch, but I moved back to Ubuntu 14.04  I just didn't have the time to maintain it along with those who were part of that massive conky fandom. (aka: "My conky looks better than yours, I'm more l33t!"). I really need to move back to it though, I miss it.


----------



## FX

Playful Proxy said:


> Eh, I'm a sham. I used to run Arch, but I moved back to Ubuntu 14.04  I just didn't have the time to maintain it along with those who were part of that massive conky fandom. (aka: "My conky looks better than yours, I'm more l33t!")


I know what you mean. Personally, I never had the patience to set up Arch; it seems like too much of a hassle. I run a mixed distro of CrunchBang and Debian testing on my main computer, and most of my other computers run some kind of Debian derivative (CrunchBang, LMDE, Ubuntu, etc.) APT is just convenient.


----------

